# So many clever people



## Love Bus (Aug 29, 2008)

Great to to see so much help and knowledge for a new user of camper van life.
Just got an VW LT35 ambulance and im in the middle of finishing the conversion now. did i bit of van with a matteress traveling around Ireland a few years ago, but found Ireland difficult. 
Still enjoyed using it elswhere.
i work at a lot of festivals in the summer and me bus makes this so much easier and more comfortable.
I lived in Bristol and know the south west pretty well so will be happy to try to answer any questions relating to the area.
Gonna put some info on about vans in Bristol too, Like the whole of St Werburghs, Montpellier and Easton in Bristol has a high number of people living in camper vans on the side of the road, but some of these areas can be a bit dodgy to be hanging around.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi and welcome this is the best site around full of helpful folks you will enjoy it i am shure


----------



## Trevor (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Love Bus,
Welcome to the mad house mate, which festys do you do, I like the festy scene.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 29, 2008)

Love Bus said:


> Great to to see so much help and knowledge for a new user of camper van life.
> Just got an VW LT35 ambulance and im in the middle of finishing the conversion now.
> I lived in Bristol and know the south west pretty well so will be happy to try to answer any questions relating to the area.
> Gonna put some info on about vans in Bristol too, Like the whole of St Werburghs, Montpellier and *Easton in Bristol *has a high number of people living in camper vans on the side of the road, but some of these areas can be a bit dodgy to be hanging around.



*My bold* I have seen many understatements on this Forum but that one takes the cake 
Wait until Nomad sees this ROTFALMBO
btw - super van: Is it the old box shape or the new thingy?


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard Love bus, me and my missus love festivals too, though  we wont get to many this year 


There is always next year


----------



## tony (Jun 7, 2009)

Love Bus said:


> Great to to see so much help and knowledge for a new user of camper van life.
> Just got an VW LT35 ambulance and im in the middle of finishing the conversion now. did i bit of van with a matteress traveling around Ireland a few years ago, but found Ireland difficult.
> Still enjoyed using it elswhere.
> i work at a lot of festivals in the summer and me bus makes this so much easier and more comfortable.
> ...



i wonder what part of ireland were you in , where did you try & camp ?
we find no trouble so long as we behave & keep (talk) in with the locals
tony


----------

